# Where To Go For Bearings And Brakes



## bizpm (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,

Last year we took our 26RS to a local mechanic to have him check the brakes and repack the bearings. We don't think he did it. We won't be going back.

We're not brave enough to do it ourselves.

Where do you folks go to have this done? A RV/TT service place or a regular auto place? If the latter, do you find that they know about the magnets and things in the brakes? Sounds very mysterious to me.

Thanks,
Biz


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

bizpm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Last year we took our 26RS to a local mechanic to have him check the brakes and repack the bearings. We don't think he did it. We won't be going back.
> 
> ...


That is the very motivation for me to try to do maintenance myself as much as I can OR if I cannot do it myself, I'll find someone who is willing to do that work right on my driveway while I watch and learn the trade. That is the only way to know if it is done and done correctly.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

It might help if u tell us where u are located. I use a rv dealer that has been great to us and we feel like we have never been taken advantage of.


----------



## bizpm (Apr 14, 2009)

We live in Chapel Hill, NC.

I would love to know HOW to do this ourselves, but while we're pretty handy people and aren't afraid to try most things--this is a safety issue for us, since we have three kids, and we can't afford to learn from our mistakes!

Thanks,
Biz


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

bizpm said:


> We live in Chapel Hill, NC.
> 
> I would love to know HOW to do this ourselves, but while we're pretty handy people and aren't afraid to try most things--this is a safety issue for us, since we have three kids, and we can't afford to learn from our mistakes!
> 
> ...


Here's how to adjust trailer brakes: Rv Corner

Here's a video of how t repack bearings: Etrailer Video


----------

